# Consuegra #30 Robusto Cigar Review - I like it.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a bundle of these from the us (I'm in Australia) wasn't to sure what I was getting myself into but thought I'd give it a go. I was pleasen...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #30 Robusto Cigar Review - I like it.


----------

